# ...an die hundebesitzer ...



## blutbuche (13. November 2010)

hey !!! sind eure hunde bei dem orkan auch so nervös und daneben ??? meine kleine (ex strassenhund aus bulgarien) dreht total am rad und ist ultraängstlich ... habt ihr beruhigungstipps .. greez , k.


----------



## Hummelbrumm (13. November 2010)

Oh die Arme. Hat bestimmt Angst sie muss ruas in den Regen. 
Wer weis was sie mal bei Sturm erlebt hat.

Mh ich weis ja nicht wie dre hund sonst so drauf ist aber ich hab die besten Erfahrungen damit gemacht auf diese Angst nicht zu sehr einzugehen.
Soll heissen wenn möglich ablenken vielelicht mit spielen oder so.
Vielleicht könnten auch Rescuetropfen helfen, schaden würde es zumindest nicht. (Ich weis es ist Samstag nachmittag und die Apotheken hamm zu.)

Vielleicht fällt mir später noch was anderes/bessres ein.

Mein Hund ist in vielerlei Hinsicht anders und er hat keine Angst bei Sturm oder auch Gewitter.
Er mag nur Regen nicht und gestern Abend sind wir bei unserem Spaziergang vielleicht 150m weit gekommen bevor er sich ins Gebüsch des Nachbarn verkrochen hat und erst rausgekommen ist als ich sagte: 
Ok dann gehen wa halt nach hause.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (13. November 2010)

Ist er draußen oder drinnen ängstlich?

Meiner liebt Sturm, er lässt sich durchpusten, wälzt sich, rennt mit dem Wind... Nachts (also wenn es dunkel ist) im Haus, wenn der Wind heult und im Kamin dröhnt, die Blätter und Bäume rascheln lässt, hat er Angst. Ich muss ihm dann zeigen, dass es Wind ist (wir gehen kurz in den Garten), dann weiß er Bescheid und hört das Hecheln und Rumstehen/-laufen auf. Ruhe.


----------



## DerandereJan (13. November 2010)

Hummelbrumm schrieb:


> .....Wer weis was sie mal bei Sturm erlebt hat..... ......Rescuetropfen.... ...


----------



## blutbuche (13. November 2010)

bist du doof , oder was hast du für´n problem ...??? ohne worte .-


----------



## blutbuche (13. November 2010)

sooo, nochmal an die "antwortgeber" : musste mich erstmal wieder abregen über einen meiner ktwr  freunde ... 

hund ist seit 7 jahre bei uns. ist vorsichtig - misstrauisch , aber nicht wirklich ängstlich . ausser bei gewitter - da flüchtet sie in den garten in ein erdloch ... 
bedaf einiger überredungskunst , sie wieder reinzukriegen . und seit ca, 1jahr jaz sie eine fliegen panik ...sobald etwas in ihrere nähe brummt , düst sie nach draussen - bis ich es gefangen hab ..
das mit dem sturm ist neu . sie mag ihn nicht . aber dass sie sich hinstellt und quasi sagt ,nee- ich will nicht weiter , da s ist neu . sie hat richtig panik . 
tut mir dann auch echt leid , aber ich möchte ihr nicht nachgeben ... normalerweise geht sie irre ghern spazieren  und saut sich ein ... meinem anderen hnd macht das alles gar nix . der "legt die ohre an und los gehts " ... er sit aber auch mehr menschen fixiert - sie ist es gewohnt , sich auf sich selber zu verlassen ...


----------



## DerandereJan (13. November 2010)

Das entbehrt jeder Erklärung....

Ich rate zu einem Holunderaufguss und begleitender Gesprächstherapie.....


----------



## huskyjogger (13. November 2010)

hab mal ein "schlaues hundebuch" befragt.

dein hund verbindet mit dem sturm eine schlechte erfahrung. 
lösungsweg: der hund muss positives mit dem sturm verbinden.
soll laut buch mit fressen funktionieren. erst hungern lassen, dann in entsprechender situation futter anbieten.
kann dir isbn- nummer per pn schicken
grüße


----------



## Hummelbrumm (13. November 2010)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Das entbehrt jeder Erklärung....
> 
> Ich rate zu einem Holunderaufguss und begleitender Gesprächstherapie.....



Wie hat Dieter Nuhr mal so schon gesagt: " Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal Fresse halten!"
Mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen.


Ich denke nicht nach zugeben und sie wer weiss wie zu betüddeln ist schon mal die richtige Richtung.

Hat sie nicht vielleicht etwas was sie besonders gerne frisst aber eigentlich nicht soll/darf was du ihr geben könntest, wenn es besonders schlimm ist mit dem Sturm und sie auch nur den Ansatz zeigt sich zu beruhigen?


Hab nicht soviel Erfahrung mit solchen Problemen, ich weis nur das man Pferde so unerwünschtes Verhalten abtrainieren kann. In der Hinsicht unterscheiden sich die Tiere nicht so sehr von einander.


----------



## Bergradlerin (13. November 2010)

Das mit dem Futter (also positive Verstärkung) nennt man auch Konditionierung. Es funktioniert in der Tat gut. Aber Du darfst dem Hund nicht verdeutlichen, dass das, was da passiert (also der Wind) schlecht/schlimm ist. Er muss es positiv erleben. Also Wind=Leckerli. Aber NICHT belohnen für falsches Verhalten, also stehenbleiben, verweigern etc. Für weitergehen gibt es Leckerli, für Stehenbleiben nichts.

Ansonsten rate ich dem anderen Jan dazu, einfach mal die Finger von der Tastatur zu lassen. Und Blutbuche, sich nicht provozieren zu lassen.


----------



## blutbuche (13. November 2010)

.,.,.. so , gerade heimgekommen - ging besser . sturm ist aber auch sehr abgeflaut ... sie ist extrem sensibel - reagiert auf jede veränderung - couch umstellen , anderes auto , besuch etc . viell. ist es ja einfach nur mal wieder eine ihrere launen , die sich mit der beruhigung des tiefs geben ... schönen abend !  lg , k.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

